# Homemade Fog Scents



## Eyegore

*Homemade Fog Scents* 
*These make great secret reaper gifts!
*
I started testing some custom scents. I read everything I could regarding essential oils, and fragrances oils. 
After testing the safety of the fog vapors on both the eyes and mouth, as well as the safety of using it in a fogger; I have come to 
the conclusion that it works just as good as the commercial stuff, and is safe. I experimented mixing fragrance oils together for my 
custom fog scents. The price is a little bit less vs buying commercial scents, plus it's more fun to make them yourself! This isn't a 
tutorial, so much as it is a recipe guide. As with all fog scents; the fogger should be flushed with fog cleaner or distilled water-vinegar
when putting it back into storage. When making custom fog scents, wear rubber gloves, if you don't...your hands _will_ STINK!

_*These scents are concentrated and should be added to aprox 4 gallons worth of fog fluid depending on scent. 
If you like to make homemade fog juice, add the fragrance oil mixture to the glycerin before mixing it with the distilled water. 
You can use a child's medicine spoon to measure the the right amount for bottles of commerical fog fluid. Shake the bottle well! *_

*Conversion Guide: *
6 tsp = 1.0 oz of fog scent (2-3 gallons)
3 tsp = .5 oz of fog scent (1 gallon)
1.5 tsp = .2 oz of fog scent (half gallon)
.5 tsp = .1 oz of fog scent (1 quart)


*Here are the recipes:*
each fragrance oil bottle/vial is .5 oz 
some recipes require 1 oz
(do not use essential oils)

*Directions:*Mix together in glass mason jar. 
Close with lid, let scents mellow for 2 weeks. 
Then open it up and add it to the fog fluid. 
Each fragrance makes approx. 4 gallons worth of fog. 
Use a measuring spoon for smaller fog fluid sizes.



*Circus Gothica*
Step right up ladies and gents...
anise .5
cottton candy .5



**Swamp*
The smell only an alligator would love!
campfire .25
rich potting soil 1.0
rain .5


*Vampyre*
I wish I could bottle this stuff as _Twilight_ colone!
anise .25
black cherry .5
leather .5


*Crypt*
That rotting earth scent you'd find opening a buried casket!
potting soil .5
dill pickle .25
amber .5


*Burton's Nightmare*
This smell happens when two holidays collide!
anise .25
pumpkin 1.0
spruce .5


**Asylum*
Susie just killed patient 030020 in the courtyard!
lemon grass 1.0
popcorn .25 (smells like urine in small doses)
linen .5
genuine leather .5


**Walk the Grounds*
Now you too can smell like the Groudskeeper, and that malnurished pooch! 
tall grass 1.0
rich potting soil .5
rose 1.0


*Candy Corn*
For those that want to give TOTs a sugar coma!
candy corn 1.0


**Harvest Hayride*
A ride through the pumpkin patch...in scent form.
pumpkin 1.0
cedar 1.0
tall grass .5



*Witch's Brew*
Like the Yankee Candle fragrance.
patchouli 1.0
dragon's blood .5
cinnamon .25


*VooDoo'd*
The smell of a voodoo rite, minus all the blood and KFC chicken bones.
Dragons Blood 1.0
clove .25
oak moss .5


*Note: These scents have been modified since this original post and now smell more pronounced, less sweet, and more realistic using different or completely changed formulas! Because of this, I will not be editing this post. These modified scents will be available at my web-store www.frankenscents.com Thank you for your interest.*


----------



## Effie

Well, I never knew you could scent your fog! Your scent recipes look like they would smell fantastic! I bet you won't find those scents commercially! I have to try this . . .


----------



## Effie

I found a lady on eBay who is selling those Wellington scents, Granny's Country Store, with free shipping -- what fun . . . I chose potting soil, campfire, cedar and spanish moss!! That sounds like a creepy combination for a cemetery scene . . . .

Here are the scent descriptions:
Spanish Moss: Think of warm summer nights, thick with the woodsy green scent of Spanish Moss; a damp, earthy scent with a touch of southern mystery 
Cedar: The age-old favorite – sharp, sweet wood and a touch of spice, with the reassuring scent of that antique cedar chest.
Campfire: This smoky wood scent will send you back to summer nights around the bonfire, warm and inviting with a hint of the outdoors.
Potting soil: This dirt has the aroma of rich potting soil.


----------



## z0mb13

Holy Crap I have like over 100 different types of scents that my wife and I used to use when we had our candle business I never thought of using those to scent my fog!..... ..... Great Job I will let you guys know if I come up with any other types of scents.... got me thinking


----------



## kittyvibe

thanks for experimenting with these. I know alot of us are interested in it but hesitate at the costs from commercial. A plus is the skys the limit on what scent you choose. Any candy smell gets my vote, if I can get candycorn Im set!


----------



## z0mb13

holy crap ... ya know I actually have that exact scent.... and upon looking at my scents that I have I also have one that is listed as GAS and it smells like a nasty Fart now I may be willing to do a trade for something I can send an ounce of the scents for something tradeworthy like possibly a zombie sound cd or even some zombie type things .... pm me if interested!


----------



## Eyegore

I forgot to tell you all that you can also purchase: candy corn, pumpkin, and candy apple too! 

*Make sure you use Fragrance oils and not Essential oils. *

If anyone is wanting to make the Vampyre scent 
you can purchase the _black cherry_ fragrance at Dollar Tree.
Vampyre and Swamp are my too favorite fog scents!

Oh and the recipes I posted where specifically designed to use the least amount of fragrance oil. 
So you should be able to make at least 2 seperate scents for your fog.


----------



## Effie

This is such a great thread! I can't WAIT to see what scents everyone comes up with -- I was checking out the other fog scent threads and someone mentioned that you might not want to use these indoors, unless you want your house or garage smelling creepy for quite a while . . . the scent gets into everything and it's hard to get rid of!

I love the GAS scent idea -- nasty!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

This is incredible, it will add so much to the scenes! I assume you just drop in there with the fog juice, or do you try to mix it first? 

I checked out that Granny's country store, great tip there as well. I am doing a forest and want a woodsy smell. Saw they have a fresh mowed hay as well.

Thanks again, great tip


----------



## Eyegore

BR1MSTON3 said:


> This is incredible, it will add so much to the scenes! I assume you just drop in there with the fog juice, or do you try to mix it first?
> 
> I checked out that Granny's country store, great tip there as well. I am doing a forest and want a woodsy smell. Saw they have a fresh mowed hay as well.
> 
> Thanks again, great tip


Be careful with using Granny's Country store, their scents aren't always accurate. I've tried a few! Be sure to ask if they are essential oils or fragrance oils...*you want Fragrance oils.* I provided two webstores that have all of the scents you'll need in the first post. Granny's does stock a lot of Wellingtons fragrances though.

To answer your question Brimston3, you mix the fragrance up in the mason jar, and then using a baby medicine measure spoon or similar medicine measureing tool, add the appropriate amount to your fog fluid.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Eyegor said:


> Be careful with using Granny's Country store, their scents aren't always accurate. I've tried a few! Be sure to ask if they are essential oils or fragrance oils...*you want Fragrance oils.* I provided two webstores that have all of the scents you'll need in the first post.
> 
> to answer your question Brimston3, you mix the fragrance up in the mason jar, and then using a baby medicine measure spoon or similar medicine measureing tool, add the appropriate amount to your fog fluid or fog machine tank.



Thanks, I will keep that in mind. Was looking at it from a cost point of view.

Also thanks on the instructions, can't wait to mix up some of my own


----------



## Eyegore

If anyone is leary about adding fragrance to their fogger...you can always mix up your custom scents in a glass jar and the heat them, using a $5 hotplate or candle warmer. I personally like adding it to the fog fluid. The fog machine disperses the scents quicker, and to a larger area.


----------



## z0mb13

I know that some of the scents that I have are from http://www.lonestarcandlesupply.com/fragranceoils/seasons/autumn.html and I cannot remember where the others came from like the gas one.... I will look when I get off of work


----------



## Nightmare_trance

Sinister scents has some cool combos as well. You can find some here: 
http://shop.dreamreapers.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_1&products_id=6


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

How about "Dirt" for the discriminating graveyard...
Besides -- After 200 TOTers march through my house - the whole thing smells like dirt anyway! LOL


----------



## Eyegore

Nightmare_trance said:


> Sinister scents has some cool combos as well. You can find some here:
> http://shop.dreamreapers.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_1&products_id=6


Doesn't that defeat the purpose of making your own scents...



HallowSusieBoo said:


> How about "Dirt" for the discriminating graveyard...
> Besides -- After 200 TOTers march through my house - the whole thing smells like dirt anyway! LOL


The "dirt" fragrance smells just like "rich potting soil" fragrance oil, only not as strong. I've tried it. 
The rich potting soil scent is what your looking for, its very potent!


----------



## Halloween Princess

I am definitely going to do this this year. Can't decide which scent combo sounds best though.... Swamp sounds great.


----------



## Tsloth

Thanks, can't wait to try some of these. This would be a great, quick addition to any "make and take" events since the fragrances are cheaper in volume. The Wellington site has an amazing collection to choose from with decent prices.


----------



## Eyegore

Tsloth said:


> Thanks, can't wait to try some of these. This would be a great, quick addition to any "make and take" events since the fragrances are cheaper in volume. The Wellington site has an amazing collection to choose from with decent prices.


that's true too! These would make great "make and takes", or even a "secret reaper" gift. You could go a step further and put the scent in a small decorative container with a creepy looking witch brew label on it! That way, once the scent is used, the bottle will make the perfect witch potions prop. It's like a two for one "homemade" gift.

PS. I've added new scents to the post *marks the ones I've tested.


----------



## lucky13

Thanks Eyegore!

I have one question, you mention the Black Cherry from the dollar store. Do you think their other scents are suitable? I picked up Fresh Rain and Sandalwood & Amber but they are marked as Scented Oil. Thank you


----------



## Eyegore

lucky13 said:


> Thanks Eyegore!
> 
> I have one question, you mention the Black Cherry from the dollar store. Do you think their other scents are suitable? I picked up Fresh Rain and Sandalwood & Amber but they are marked as Scented Oil. Thank you


Scented oil is just another name for fragrance oil. Any scented oil is a fragrance oil unless stated otherwise. If it says essential oil then stay away. 
The ones at Dollar Tree are harmless, but will probably be more perfumey, and could be dilluted for a weaker scent.

I've added more fog scents recipes...so check them out!
the ones with a * are ones that I've tested.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/92014-homemade-fog-scents.html#post882318

My personal favorite is "vampyre". 
If I could mass market this stuff, I would!!!


----------



## purpleferrets3

Bitter creek candle supply also carries alot of scents. I make candles and they have alot of fragrance oils to pick from and fast shipping. www.candlesupply.com


----------



## darkrosemanor

*So excited to try this!* 

Just ordered from Wellington: pumpkin, sweet grass, cedar, spanish moss, rich potting soil, oak moss, rain & campfire

Thank you Eyegore!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

I saw some fog scent on Ebay called charred corpse, Mmm sounds lovely.

Id love one that smelt like Yankee candles witches brew.


----------



## TNBrad

Oh yeah I like this ... I just moved in to a new neighborhood and they already have stories about us LOL. 

I can't wait to give them something real to talk about LOLOLOL.


----------



## Eyegore

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> I saw some fog scent on Ebay called charred corpse, Mmm sounds lovely.
> 
> Id love one that smelt like Yankee candles witches brew.


The list has been updated with your requested scents.
The witch's brew recipe guide was found online, it should 
smell accurate.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Eyegore said:


> The list has been updated with your requested scents.
> The witch's brew recipe guide was found online, it should
> smell accurate.


Thank you, that was really nice of you


----------



## thefireguy

Maybe I missed it but as far as I've experienceed darkcandles has all the scent oils you need. You will not be dissapointed.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

I also these two halloween type oils.

http://southerngardenscents.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=145
http://southerngardenscents.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=18&products_id=110
http://www.saveonscents.com/index.php/cPath/291_309_326

Also a huge list of different scents and stockists
http://www.scentforum.com/search-by-letter/A.php


----------



## Eyegore

thefireguy said:


> maybe i missed it but as far as i've experienceed darkcandles has all the scent oils you need. You will not be dissapointed.


 link ?


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com

I've sampled the Rich Potting Soil scent and it's amazing! I make a scent called "Unearthed Coffin" that consists of Rich Potting Soil and cedar. I'm looking for a really earthy patchouli. Some I've tried seem rather perfume-y and even floral. (Ew) Does anyone have any first-hand experience with a company that provides a strong, earthy and not sweet or floral patchouli?


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com

Eyegore said:


> link ?


http://www.DarkCandles.com Try their NOSFERATU scent.

http://www.EveningEclipse.com has some cool stuff too. I LOVE their zombie scent! It has a delicious but disturbing "tang" to it that I can't quite place.


----------



## Eyegore

Mix Wellington's patchouli with their indian musk it creates a very strong earthy smell.


----------



## Eyegore

new scents added!


----------



## z0mb13

hey I found these http://www.frightcatalog.com/halloween-props/Fog-Machines-and-Juice/Fog-Scents-Haunted-Smells-1018233/ check it out!


----------



## Eyegore

z0mb13 said:


> hey I found these http://www.frightcatalog.com/halloween-props/Fog-Machines-and-Juice/Fog-Scents-Haunted-Smells-1018233/ check it out!


Thse scents are manufactured by Forum Novelty and to be brutally honest..they SUCK. There is a review of them on the forum if you do a search. They really do smell horrible, and not in a good way. Don't waste your money.


----------



## LivingDeadGuy

Has anyone seen these at Michael's or Hobby Lobby?


----------



## Eyegore

LivingDeadGuy said:


> Has anyone seen these at Michael's or Hobby Lobby?


you can buy fragrance oils at Michaels and at Hobby Lobby. I don't know the selection either store has, but I do know that some of these scents can only be purchased at online stores.


----------



## FutureFiyero

You rule.

These are going to make my halloween party friggin' awesome.


----------



## Eyegore

Thanks for the compliment! haha. If I may make a suggestion; the vampyre scent is awesome! But they should all smell good, er disgusting...


----------



## relics

*Featured on HauntersDigest.com*


----------



## Eyegore

Cool...I'll have to check it out!  Thanks.


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com

*Don't tell 'em what's in it...*

One thing I've noticed is that if you tell people right away which ingredients make up your custom scent they form an opinion before they even smell it. Don't tell 'em...at least not at first.

For example...if you told people that the zombie breath scent has patchouli, dill and butterscotch in it they'll immediately be trying to pick out the individual ingredients instead of imagining what that "tang" is on the zombie's breath or what a zombie might've eaten that's sweet and creamyyy. Make 'em shudder!

Zombie Breath:
patchouli 1.0 oz.
dill 0.5 oz.
butterscotch .25 oz.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Eyegore

HauntedHotSauce.com said:


> One thing I've noticed is that if you tell people right away which ingredients make up your custom scent they form an opinion before they even smell it. Don't tell 'em...at least not at first.
> 
> For example...if you told people that the zombie breath scent has patchouli, dill and butterscotch in it they'll immediately be trying to pick out the individual ingredients instead of imagining what that "tang" is on the zombie's breath or what a zombie might've eaten that's sweet and creamyyy. Make 'em shudder!
> 
> Zombie Breath:
> patchouli 1.0 oz.
> dill 0.5 oz.
> butterscotch .25 oz.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Absolutely. But, I have to post the recipe guide or others wont be able to make it!

Forum members _should_ base their decision of which fragrance to make by the "name", not by the ingredients! The "zombie breath" scent for example smells nothing like butterscotch candy, nor does it smell like a dill pickle, or patchouli. It smells like what I would imagine a Zombie may smell like. Mixed together, there isn't a clear scent that's detectable. So to others, I say...Please don't base opinions before attempting to make a fog scent. 

Don't let the fragrance oil scents "scare you" away from making one of the fog scents! 
That "moon-doggy" scent uses a marijuana fragrance oil, but that doesn't mean your going to smell that "note" 
when the rest of the fragrance oils are added to make the final fog scent.

An example of this is the Yankee Candle Co. "Witches Brew" candle. 
Would you have bought it if it was called the "patchouli-cinnamon-nutmeg-clove-sandalwood" candle?
No, because you bought the name and then smelled it. Once your imagination takes over you say to yourself
"yep!, that smells like a witches brew"

Don't let the ingredients stop your from making a fog scent!


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com

I'm sorry...I guess that didn't come out right.

What I was suggesting is that after the readers of this forum use these recipes that you've posted (and their own recipes) to make their scent creations...that they don't tell their friends right away what goes into them before their friends have had a chance to smell them and form opinions using only their imaginations.

I'm not sure I'm making any more sense now that before. 

Anyway...thanks for posting these amazing scent recipes and I look forward to more. ( I just ordered $30.00 in fragrance oils from wellington. )


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com

Eyegore said:


> An example of this is the Yankee Candle Co. "Witches Brew" candle.
> Would you have bought it if it was called the "patchouli-cinnamon-nutmeg-clove-sandalwood" candle?
> No, because you bought the name and then smelled it. Once your imagination takes over you say to yourself
> "yep!, that smells like a witches brew"
> 
> Don't let the ingredients stop your from making a fog scent!


I agree! All I was feebly trying to suggest was that after you make your Zombie Breath fog scent, you shouldn't tell your friends "Here, smell this scent I made...it's called Zombie Breath and I made it with patchouli, dill and butterscotch!"

(maybe I'm the only one who says things like that.)

I did buy a Witches Brew candle btw and you're right.


----------



## Eyegore

HauntedHotSauce.com said:


> I'm sorry...I guess that didn't come out right.
> 
> What I was suggesting is that after the readers of this forum use these recipes that you've posted (and their own recipes) to make their scent creations...that they don't tell their friends right away what goes into them before their friends have had a chance to smell them and form opinions using only their imaginations.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm making any more sense now that before.
> 
> Anyway...thanks for posting these amazing scent recipes and I look forward to more. ( I just ordered $30.00 in fragrance oils from wellington. )



Oh, ok. Yeah, I gotta watch out for that! I always blurt out things too! If my friends said to me "the smells disgusting, whats that smell" I would probably say "Oh, that's just some fog scent I made." And of course, I'd then brag and say "its made of...buterscotch, patchouli, and dill fragrance oil!"

After which, I would probably regret saying it! Because like you said, then my friends and guests would try and smell those notes; instead of letting their imaginations run wild. So yeah, I see where your coming from!


----------



## HalloweenMan24

Scented fog sounds like a good idea. I would have never even thought about it.


----------



## LT Scare

Thanks for doing so much experimenting and sharing these formulas with us. Including one more of the senses in the Haunt will definately get a reaction.

Great work!


----------



## Effie

I just love this thread! I can usually kind of imagine what a combination might smell like, but butterscotch, patchouli and dill is beyond imagining!  That's very creative! So far I really like the rich potting soil and spanish moss for a simple musty cemetery smell, but I'm still experimenting!


----------



## TheBoogieMan

Ok , it was make as a fast statement , but , I am gonna ask anyway since it was not brought back up since . 
So , would you , or DO you sell these mixed scent concoctions to those of us that would rather buy it , than mix it and possible stink up our house 

If yes ... could you post up a list price for each and how much scent that the purchase is for and how much to add to how much fog juice ?


----------



## Eyegore

I don't. but I might can do this next year! Just out of curiousity, what would you be willing to spend per 1oz of fog scent?
I do have some fragrance oils I'm selling in another post. You can buy some of those right now if you want.


----------



## TheBoogieMan

Well , that would be hard to say , since , I see that you can some brands as cheap as $.95 per ounce which does a gallon ( according to manufacturer ) and then you can buy stuff from a very reputable company , like FROGGYS for $11.99 per ounce , which they say does 2 gallons .. 

So .... to be honest with you ... not really sure .
Would I pay the $5.00 to the unknown ? Yes , I would take the chance on the unknown company and see what the outcome is .
And would I pay the $12.00 to FROGGYs ... yes , I already know they stand behind what they sell and are a VERY reputable company .
So , asking a question like that ... is a HARD one to answer honestly . 

What would an ounce cost you to whip up and then add approx 9 to 13 per cent over actual costs . ...


----------



## Eyegore

TheBoogieMan said:


> Well , that would be hard to say , since , I see that you can some brands as cheap as $.95 per ounce which does a gallon ( according to manufacturer ) and then you can buy stuff from a very reputable company , like FROGGYS for $11.99 per ounce , which they say does 2 gallons ..
> 
> So .... to be honest with you ... not really sure .
> Would I pay the $5.00 to the unknown ? Yes , I would take the chance on the unknown company and see what the outcome is .
> And would I pay the $12.00 to FROGGYs ... yes , I already know they stand behind what they sell and are a VERY reputable company .
> So , asking a question like that ... is a HARD one to answer honestly .
> 
> What would an ounce cost you to whip up and then add approx 9 to 13 per cent over actual costs . ...


a .5 oz bottle costs about $3.00. And some of the recipes call for about 3 bottles of .5 oz fragrance oil. so average price is about $7.00. Plus the cost markup of 20 cents per and 25 cents per for time, makes it about $9.00 and then I have to account for marketing, reasearching, reformulating with enough increase for a net profit after restock.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I would be interested in buying some.


----------



## Terror Tom

Wow. Scented fog....I would never have thought of that. Thanks for the recipes Eyegore!


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com

Eyegore said:


> a .5 oz bottle costs about $2.00. And some of the recipes call for about 3 bottles of .5 oz fragrance oil. so average price is about $6.00. Plus the cost markup of 10 cents per and 5 cents per for time, makes it about $7.00.If there is enough demand next year, I might start sell the for about $7+2 shipping. Do you think $9 total is too high?


I think the key "might" be for a way for potential customers to smell samples first. Some fragrance companies offer little sample packs that are basically blotter paper with a tiny bit of the fragrance on it.

You might sell a TON of little $2.00 - $3.00 sample packs...especially if you offer a lot of different scents.

That's a very "hands on" endeavor though. Just a thought.


----------



## Eyegore

HauntedHotSauce.com said:


> I think the key "might" be for a way for potential customers to smell samples first. Some fragrance companies offer little sample packs that are basically blotter paper with a tiny bit of the fragrance on it.
> 
> You might sell a TON of little $2.00 - $3.00 sample packs...especially if you offer a lot of different scents.
> 
> That's a very "hands on" endeavor though. Just a thought.


thats a good idea. Maybe a cotton ball in a indvidual baggy. I'll look into prices for next year. Im working on more scents too so I'll see if there is a demand for it next year.


----------



## Eyegore

Heres a 5% off coupon code I received in an email for wellington fragrance oils.
code: sept2010

Hope you can use it!


----------



## Kinemortophobic

Hi! I was just looking for fog scents and stopped by and couldn't resist responding, which is why I'm a no icon having nobody, sorry! I'm actually not the type for this forum, as you may be able to tell from the username I selected...

Anyway, Eyegore, I can't stand to see you sell yourself short if you create this as a business for yourself! The price you suggested seems quite low for a formula that scents 4 gallons, if I understand correctly. On Amazon a scent that does one gallon seems to run about $5. Yours is custom blended and created by an affecionado (you), and is of very high value! No offense to the rest of your potential customer base who may be reading and disagree, but if they value convenience over cost, then they are willing to make it worth your while.

The important thing to consider, IMO, is not just the cost of the materials, but the value of your time. Let's say that you value your time at $20 an hour. Then think about all of the various time consuming activities involved in making a sale -- in addition to production you have notifications, taking orders, dealing with payment, and shipping product. Let's say you estimate that each unit takes you a half hour to do all of those things, because you develop and efficient system. You then need to set the price at at least $10 plus materials plus shipping. Many people would say that, from a business perspective, you should also make a profit on the materials of up to 4x your cost.

If I were you and thinking about creating this as a small seasonal business I would first pick about half a dozen scents to focus on. That way you can order large batches of materials for those recipes at a quantity discount. Then I would organize it so that you only fill say three batches of orders in the season. You have a deadline for pre-orders, then you can buy only the materials you need to fill the orders, do all of the mixing at once, let them sit the 2 weeks together, send them all out together. That way the project is less likely to take over your life.

Okay, that's for letting me geek out, sorry again if I'm imposing!

P.S. I see you are very clear about not using essential oils, would you mind sharing why?


----------



## Timnis

Thanks for the recipes Eyegore! I will have to try this out sometime.

If it is not too hard, do you think you could try to come up with a "Slaughterhouse" smell? Smelling like dead animals and cow feces. Froggy Fog sells one like that and I thought it was the best someone could come up with.


----------



## Eyegore

I've been searching for a As$ fragrance oil for a while, haven't found it yet. As soon as I doo (haha) I'll try a few concoctions and post the winning recipe.


----------



## Eyegore

Kinemortophobic said:


> Hi! I was just looking for fog scents and stopped by and couldn't resist responding, which is why I'm a no icon having nobody, sorry! I'm actually not the type for this forum, as you may be able to tell from the username I selected...
> 
> Anyway, Eyegore, I can't stand to see you sell yourself short if you create this as a business for yourself! The price you suggested seems quite low for a formula that scents 4 gallons, if I understand correctly. On Amazon a scent that does one gallon seems to run about $5. Yours is custom blended and created by an affecionado (you), and is of very high value! No offense to the rest of your potential customer base who may be reading and disagree, but if they value convenience over cost, then they are willing to make it worth your while.
> 
> The important thing to consider, IMO, is not just the cost of the materials, but the value of your time. Let's say that you value your time at $20 an hour. Then think about all of the various time consuming activities involved in making a sale -- in addition to production you have notifications, taking orders, dealing with payment, and shipping product. Let's say you estimate that each unit takes you a half hour to do all of those things, because you develop and efficient system. You then need to set the price at at least $10 plus materials plus shipping. Many people would say that, from a business perspective, you should also make a profit on the materials of up to 4x your cost.
> 
> If I were you and thinking about creating this as a small seasonal business I would first pick about half a dozen scents to focus on. That way you can order large batches of materials for those recipes at a quantity discount. Then I would organize it so that you only fill say three batches of orders in the season. You have a deadline for pre-orders, then you can buy only the materials you need to fill the orders, do all of the mixing at once, let them sit the 2 weeks together, send them all out together. That way the project is less likely to take over your life.
> 
> Okay, that's for letting me geek out, sorry again if I'm imposing!
> 
> P.S. I see you are very clear about not using essential oils, would you mind sharing why?


Wow, I thank you for your words of wisdom. I will take them into consideration. 
This is something I should consider in Group Buys too! I enjoy the "thankyous" from everyone but At the same time, I'm starting to wear myself thin. Value of time needs to be a factor! I can't even fathom how much time I spent getting, organizing, collecting boxes, placing orders etc! I will definitely consider this in the future!


----------



## Zillah

I am freaking out over this thread! I would never have thought to scent my fog!

Now, does anyone have any idea what Mt. Olympus would smell like???


----------



## Effie

Zillah said:


> Now, does anyone have any idea what Mt. Olympus would smell like???


rotten eggs? 

Oh sorry == I guess it's not a volcano!


----------



## Giles

Mt. Olympus? That's an easy one.  Lemon, cyprus, linen and maybe a touch of oregano. Very greek.


----------



## Caitsith

FASCINATING. Halloween aromathrerapy. ..lol! I made an immediate hardcopy of your post . thanks for sharing.

I'm going to have to pay closer attention to smells in the future.....


----------



## sledge

THANKS SO MUCH EYEGORE! On the wellington site... can you buy 1 oz bottles I was on a page that jumped from 1/2 oz to 8 oz and then offered 3 different grades? Which one do you recommend?


----------



## Eyegore

all of the Wellington's fragrance oils start at a .5 oz sample and the next size up is 8 oz. I did post a coupon I found that can save you some money. I use the cosmetic option. I also ordered some from Peak Candle co. They start at 1 oz.


----------



## sledge

Thanks Eyegore I ordered a bunch of them too bad they don't offer all the scents that you mentioned but I will play around with the ones I get. I used the commercial mixes last year and loved it


----------



## sledge

p. S. the coupon didn't work for me


----------



## z0mb13

Eyegore said:


> I've been searching for a As$ fragrance oil for a while, haven't found it yet. As soon as I doo (haha) I'll try a few concoctions and post the winning recipe. Im also looking for a gunpowder fragrance oil too.


here you go they have all types of fragrance scents and they are strong this is what we used mostly oh and they have a scent that is called GAS and let me tell you It STINKS!!!!!! http://www.tayloredconcepts.com/scent_descriptions.htm
Oh and thanks for all the recipies!


----------



## Eyegore

z0mb13 said:


> here you go they have all types of fragrance scents and they are strong this is what we used mostly oh and they have a scent that is called GAS and let me tell you It STINKS!!!!!! http://www.tayloredconcepts.com/scent_descriptions.htm
> Oh and thanks for all the recipies!


wow thanks for the link. That will work perfectly!


----------



## Crunch

Need a Beast Breath scent for my MIB if I get a fogger going


----------



## Eyegore

Crunch said:


> Need a Beast Breath scent for my MIB if I get a fogger going


Im actually working on a beast breath scent...but I don't want to disclose the recipe!
But have a look at the "zombie breath" and substitute the butterscotch fragrance oil with something else. That will get you on the right track!


----------



## Crunch

Hmm. NFL I'd actually change the smell of my fog.


----------



## sledge

Is there any difference between potting soil and rich potting soil?


----------



## stick

sledge said:


> Is there any difference between potting soil and rich potting soil?


yes, rich potting soil have bigger homes


----------



## sledge

stick said:


> yes, rich potting soil have bigger homes


LOL why didn't I think of that


----------



## stick

On the wellington site if your order is less than $50 you can get 3 free 1/2 oz. scent bottles of your liking or if I remember 6 1/2 oz. bottles if over $100. It is in the fine print you have to put your free scents in the special request box at time of order. Check the site as you check out and you will see the info.

The rich potting soil does smell like it says do not know if there is a difference in the two.


----------



## Eyegore

stick said:


> yes, rich potting soil have bigger homes


rimshot!: D I'll change it...They are the same!


----------



## HauntedHorror

Any suggestions for a sort of Davy Jones Locker scent? I'm doing a spooky underwater/Bioshock-inspired theme for one room and I want it to smell like a place that has been sitting in seawater for years. I'm thinking of a sort of dank rotted-wood-and-saltwater smell maybe?I don't want it to smell like an old basement though.

I can't find any scented oils that would match.


----------



## Eyegore

HauntedHorror said:


> Any suggestions for a sort of Davy Jones Locker scent? I'm doing a spooky underwater/Bioshock-inspired theme for one room and I want it to smell like a place that has been sitting in seawater for years. I'm thinking of a sort of dank rotted-wood-and-saltwater smell maybe?I don't want it to smell like an old basement though.
> 
> I can't find any scented oils that would match.


Haven't tried it, but I would start with ocean scent!

ocean scent 1.0 (most have too many floral notes)
oak moss .25
sage .25


----------



## HauntedHorror

I'm having trouble finding 'ocean' scents that don't list flowers in their description. I don't want a floral smell, I want a brine-y seawater smell.


----------



## Eyegore

HauntedHorror said:


> I'm having trouble finding 'ocean' scents that don't list flowers in their description. I don't want a floral smell, I want a brine-y seawater smell.


 Just add more sage and moss! Even if the "ocean scent" contains floral notes, they still bring to mind the images of the ocean, which is what you need. The addition of sage and moss should mute the floral scents and should "in theory" make it more brine-y!


----------



## Caitsith

Maybe some sort of seaweed extract used in cooking? I'd search the chinese markets. Of course the problem of what it might do to your fog machine...I just don't know. But when I think of the sea I think seaweed. Someone clever here might be able to figure out the best way to distill some seaweed extract in a homebrew way also. But I might worry about the mineral content causing corrosion or buildups of one kind or another as actual sea products do have tons and tons of minerals. I'm not sure if using fog machine cleaner would work on the minerals specific to seawater and seaweed (it has a lot of minerals not found in fresh water or glycerine based products). I wonder about some of the oils or scents longterm doing the same when heated to the very hot temps of foggers but don't know. Hmmm... Cait


----------



## Eyegore

Caitsith said:


> Maybe some sort of seaweed extract used in cooking? I'd search the chinese markets. Of course the problem of what it might do to your fog machine...I just don't know. But when I think of the sea I think seaweed. Someone clever here might be able to figure out the best way to distill some seaweed extract in a homebrew way also. But I might worry about the mineral content causing corrosion or buildups of one kind or another as actual sea products do have tons and tons of minerals. I wonder about some of the oils or scents longterm doing the same but don't know. Hmmm...


 I would avoid any non-manufactured fragrance oils, especially distilled plant extracts...They contain many minerals that "will" damage a fogger. But, it is an iteresting idea! I didn't know seaweed even had a smell!?


----------



## HauntedHorror

Caitsith said:


> Maybe some sort of seaweed extract used in cooking? I'd search the chinese markets. Of course the problem of what it might do to your fog machine...I just don't know. But when I think of the sea I think seaweed. Someone clever here might be able to figure out the best way to distill some seaweed extract in a homebrew way also. But I might worry about the mineral content causing corrosion or buildups of one kind or another as actual sea products do have tons and tons of minerals. I'm not sure if using fog machine cleaner would work on the minerals specific to seawater and seaweed (it has a lot of minerals not found in fresh water or glycerine based products). I wonder about some of the oils or scents longterm doing the same when heated to the very hot temps of foggers but don't know. Hmmm... Cait


I'm going to be using a diffuser or oil warmer, not a fogger, for the 'ocean' scent.


----------



## ryanrgrnt

Absolutely wonderful. I'm seeing new stuff on here the more i look!!


----------



## rjlatherow

This is brilliant! Any suggestions for a butcher shop/slaughterhouse deal? Not sure what blood and meat smell like- 

-rj


----------



## TheBoogieMan

> Not sure what blood and meat smell like-


must be a vegetarian ... LOL 

( only kidding  )


----------



## Eyegore

rjlatherow said:


> This is brilliant! Any suggestions for a butcher shop/slaughterhouse deal? Not sure what blood and meat smell like-
> 
> -rj


working on it! Haven't found the right scent combo yet.


----------



## rjlatherow

I've gone in the neighborhood butcher shop 4 or 5 times this week, sniffing deeply. They are starting to get suspicious.... maybe I should by something?

Its kinda metallic....but also...meaty. I looked at the fragrance list and the recipes and I realize I am completely out of my element. It is so unintuitive - Leather and campfire and indian musk make charred flesh? Thats crazy! For all i know Monkey Farts (actual scent at wellington!) and pine make butcher shop.

It seems there is yet another talent I don't have. Bless Eyegore and his olfactoraly blessed ilk!

-rj


----------



## z0mb13

rjlatherow said:


> I've gone in the neighborhood butcher shop 4 or 5 times this week, sniffing deeply. They are starting to get suspicious.... maybe I should by something?
> 
> Its kinda metallic....but also...meaty. I looked at the fragrance list and the recipes and I realize I am completely out of my element. It is so unintuitive - Leather and campfire and indian musk make charred flesh? Thats crazy! For all i know Monkey Farts (actual scent at wellington!) and pine make butcher shop.
> 
> It seems there is yet another talent I don't have. Bless Eyegore and his olfactoraly blessed ilk!
> 
> -rj


now I must say that monkey farts is a weird name but when I had my candle shop it was the top seller!!! Now on to the butcher shop I am actually thinking that 0.5 dragons blood, 0.5 leather, 0.5 part moss, and a drop of roasted marshmallow just off the top of my head! I gotta see if i have any moss so I can try it out if someone beats me to it let me know!


----------



## Eyegore

z0mb13 said:


> now I must say that monkey farts is a weird name but when I had my candle shop it was the top seller!!! Now on to the butcher shop I am actually thinking that 0.5 dragons blood, 0.5 leather, 0.5 part moss, and a drop of roasted marshmallow just off the top of my head! I gotta see if i have any moss so I can try it out if someone beats me to it let me know!


well the dragons blood has a slight fruity smell and the roasted marshmellow...might be too sweet. But you can try it! But I like the .5 leather.


----------



## z0mb13

see I was thinking that the moss and leather would give it some kind of earthy tone and the roasted marshmallow whould give it some type of well roasted burnt smell with a hint of the sweetness and the dragons blood would have some high notes that would cause almost an attraction to the smell kind of like smelling a fresh roast or t-bone steak... well I tried this out minus the moss and I really liked the smell but I dont think that it is something that you would want with a butcher shop theme! well back to the drawing board!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

If anybody is looking for fragrance oil you can buy them here, the lady who own the site imports oils from the U.S and has some Halloween suitable ones 

http://www.sensoryperfection.co.uk/


----------



## Eyegore

OK I found a combo that should work for a slaughter house, and maybe a butcher shop.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Eyegore, I've just been looking at the naturesgarden site...it made me hungry!.The pics they use with the scents look yummy. They have a fantastic range too. Thanks for the Witches Brew recipe it turned out gorgeous, smells just like yankee version.


----------



## sledge

I was wondering if I got the right fragrance? The Wellingtom pumpkin smells exactly like candy corn? Is that right? I was expecting a spict aroma from pumpkin.


----------



## Eyegore

sledge said:


> I was wondering if I got the right fragrance? The Wellingtom pumpkin smells exactly like candy corn? Is that right? I was expecting a spict aroma from pumpkin.


The pumpkin scent is sweet, but I don't think it smells like candy corn...maybe they shipped you the wrong fragrance...


----------



## sledge

I'll email them about it thanks eyegore


----------



## piratehouse

This is awsome, I had heard of scents but didn't really think too hard on it.... until now ! Great recipes!


----------



## Decorinator

Thank you for all the great instructions Eyegore!!

I just fired up my fogger today for a test run (still works -- yay!) But was reminded how much I hate that funky, "something's burning" odor that it gives off.

I'm definitely going to try adding something interesting to the fog juice this year. I'll keep my eyes open on my next Dollar Store visit and see what's available.


----------



## piratehouse

Ordered the ingredients for Circus Gothica and Swamp, can't wait to try it out !

Thank you for the guide !!!!!


----------



## CMK4425

I need a scent recipe for a southern cemetery.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

I've bought a few scents for making my soya wax tarts, avoid one called Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin it smells awful. Smells just like curry, nothing sweet about it at all.


----------



## piratehouse

stick said:


> On the wellington site if your order is less than $50 you can get 3 free 1/2 oz. scent bottles of your liking or if I remember 6 1/2 oz. bottles if over $100. It is in the fine print you have to put your free scents in the special request box at time of order. Check the site as you check out and you will see the info.
> 
> The rich potting soil does smell like it says do not know if there is a difference in the two.


D'oh!!!! I recieved my order yesterday but didn't notice the small print !!!

Eyegore, thank you so much for the thread, link, and recipies....

I bought the stuff to make swamp and circus gothica, mixed it yesterday and I'm letting it stew now... I can't wait to test it !!!!

The swamp is truly disgusting ( perfect ! ) and the gothica is pretty good although I think I might have done the cotton candy by it's self....


----------



## sledge

I also have mixed up about 10 of eyegores recipes. I am letting them stew and fester. I was wondering they still smell kind of sweet and perfumey (is that a word?)  Eyegore do they smell different coming out of the fogger? I was just wondering before I start mixing up gallons of fog juice. Also if the smell is too sweet will it drive people away or give anyone a headache? I don't want anything smelling too floral. I mixed up "walk the grounds" but I think the smell of the rose is overpowering Does it come through the fogger that way. I want something that is going to smell like a swamp or a cemetery not a Yankee Candle store. Again Eyegore this is a great thread thanks so much for doing this for everyone.


----------



## Eyegore

sledge said:


> I also have mixed up about 10 of eyegores recipes. I am letting them stew and fester. I was wondering they still smell kind of sweet and perfumey (is that a word?)  Eyegore do they smell different coming out of the fogger? I was just wondering before I start mixing up gallons of fog juice.  Also if the smell is too sweet will it drive people away or give anyone a headache? I don't want anything smelling too floral. I mixed up "walk the grounds" but I think the smell of the rose is overpowering Does it come through the fogger that way. I want something that is going to smell like a swamp or a cemetery not a Yankee Candle store. Again Eyegore this is a great thread thanks so much for doing this for everyone.


"Walk the Grounds" is suposed to be kinda sweet. 
It smell like a cemetery plot with fresh flowers. 
Something the groundskeeper maintains. 

Maybe you should have gone with "swamp" or "voodoo'd". Even if this scent is florally, it still brings to mind the imagry associated with 
a funeral home or cemetary plot, so I think you'll be OK. You should probably just use less per gallon. Keep in mind that the scents are EXTREMLY CONCENTRATED, so they should mute a little once added to the fog fluid.

Next year I'll be selling fog scents and scent samples to try out. I think Swamp is what you'll want!


----------



## sledge

Thanks Eyegore
I have made both as well as crypt and death. I do like that earthy smell coming through in swamp. I think I will figure some mixes in pints or half pints and run them through before I do any heavy mixing. I'll probably use about eight gallons. I am probably running about 12 foggers counting those built into props so another curiosity will be how the different scents will mix. Should be interesting Thanks Eyegore


----------



## huchon

If I were to use these scents in an oil warmer would I have to dilute the fragrance oil in any way or would it work better in this high concentration form?


----------



## Monroe58

Mine should be coming in on Saturday! I ordered all scents necessary for Voodoo'd and Swamp...

I plan on doing an oil burner on the voodoo shrine table with the voodoo scent, as well as in the kitchen. And, I plan on sprinkling the Swamp scent all over the bathrooms (the bayous).

Thank you so much for sharing your brilliance with us!


----------



## sledge

Well I have mixed every scent and I have to say that Crypt is going to be the big star this year. It smells like a fresh REDUG hole! Thanks so much Eyegore I'm loving it.


----------



## Eyegore

Glad you like it! It's one of my favorites too. Just out of curiosity...What's your opinion of Zombie Breath?


----------



## sledge

Glad you like it! It's one of my favorites too. Just out of curiosity...What's your opinion of Zombie Breath? 

I usually tell her not to use my toothbrush and send her on her way!  The zombie breath is sweet smelling. I think you were on the right track with the pickle and butterscotch but it would need something like fish heads to make it right! It smells nice! and quite frankly better than most of my aftershaves. It needs something to make it smell dead. I have been smelling and resmelling it maybe beef up the pickle (that sounds bad) and add some moss or clove? I love how my workshop smells like a headshop! I'm getting my lava lamps out of storage!


----------



## sledge

I found this site but I have not bought from them but they are offering .5 oz bottles for .99 cents 


http://scentsations4u.com/


----------



## Eyegore

sledge said:


> Glad you like it! It's one of my favorites too. Just out of curiosity...What's your opinion of Zombie Breath?
> 
> I usually tell her not to use my toothbrush and send her on her way!  The zombie breath is sweet smelling. I think you were on the right track with the pickle and butterscotch but it would need something like fish heads to make it right! It smells nice! and quite frankly better than most of my aftershaves. It needs something to make it smell dead. I have been smelling and resmelling it maybe beef up the pickle (that sounds bad) and add some moss or clove? I love how my workshop smells like a headshop! I'm getting my lava lamps out of storage!


Yeah I agree. It's just not sour enough. Thats why I re-formulated it...And this time its sour and rotten smelling. I think it will be a big hit! It will retain the notes of dill pickle and patchouli, and butterscotch, but I've added another fragrance oil to it that really makes it!


----------



## sledge

What is it????????????????


----------



## Eyegore

> I found this site but I have not bought from them but they are offering .5 oz bottles for .99 cents
> 
> http://scentsations4u.com/


Great prices, I'll add it to the main page!

as for that mystery scent, I'll have to PM you because I want to start selling these scents next year, so I don't really want to give away the secret.


----------



## dqderrick

Thank you for creating this thread!

I tried the Vampyre this year and I'd say it was fairly well received. I did catch a few different young girls saying something about how they didn't like the smell. (young = around 4 to 7 years old)

(I throw a neighborhood halloween party for 30+ kids and their parents.)

I'm going to go with a more natural/earthy/woody scent mix next year. 



Hey... I enjoyed the Vampyre scent.  Can't make everyone happy.


----------



## Eyegore

Glad you liked it! Its one of my favorites. 
It's not disgusting, but it's not pleasant either. 
I tried to make this scent invokes the imagry of the quintessential, broody, lustful, Gothic vampire.


----------



## piratehouse

I tried Swamp and Circus Gothica this year, the swamp was a little too "perfumey" for me and I can't wait to try another next year but everyone loved the Circus Gothica, I used it in our bubble fogger for the kiddies and they loved it !!

Thanks for this great thread Eyegore !!!


----------



## Eyegore

piratehouse said:


> I tried Swamp and Circus Gothica this year, the swamp was a little too "perfumey" for me and I can't wait to try another next year but everyone loved the Circus Gothica, I used it in our bubble fogger for the kiddies and they loved it !!
> 
> Thanks for this great thread Eyegore !!!


Yeah _swamp_ is a little too "perfumey" I like it, but I think the rain fragrance oil scent has WAY too much of a floral note. I've been reworking all of the scent recipes so that they are less sweet and perfumey. I plan on selling the "fog scents" in the future (hopefully here on the forum, and ebay). I'll have about 14 fog scent additives in all! at 1 oz. I will post more info later.

By the way, Good use of the Circus Gothica scent...I bet the kids loved it when they bubbles popped!


----------



## Eyegore

Would anyone be interested in purchasing "ready-made" fog scent additives?


----------



## Hauntcast

I am going to add scent to my fog in 2011 and this is a huge help.


----------



## Eyegore

Hauntcast said:


> I am going to add scent to my fog in 2011 and this is a huge help.


Just keep in mind that half of these scents haven't been tested, and I've modified many of them with new fragrances so they smell more realistic. 
I plan on selling a few next year (hopefully) So I won't be creating any more recipes.

Let me know if you'd be interested in purchasing any ready-made scents! I'll post more info closer to the season. 
Nothing wrong with a little friendly competition with "Sinister Scents".


----------



## Eyegore

OK so I've finished formulating the new fog scents, and I think you will be excited about the new fragrances.
I've invested a good amount of time trying to get these fragrances right. Unlike the original recipe guide, 
these fragrances have been reworked to be less perfumery, and even more realistic. 

*Swamp* - a damp, cool, swampy marsh

*Charred Corpse* - disgustingly real burnt flesh

*Autopsy* - a caustic deathly musk, formaldehyde

*Creepy Carnival* - A gothic circus in scent form

*Hell* - Fire and Brimstone, and sulfurous magma

*Forest *- A mysterious, dark wooded forest. 

*Laboratory* - The smell of smoke, machinery and rubber

*Harvest Hayride* - Pumpkins and hay

*Powder Keg* - Great for pirates or prospectors, canon-fire or mine shafts.

*Zombie Breath* - what death's breath smells like in the morning

*Voodoo'd* - smell of a voodoo rite around a campfire

*Urine* - Pee! Smelled in hospitals, pottys, asylums, and public transportation

*Slaughter Farm *- Bad for the livestock, good for the butcher

*Vampyre* - The quintessential broody gothic fragrance

*Mansion*- A dusty southern plantation, cobwebs and all

*Rotting Coffin* - Unearthed and moldy tomb 

*Witches Brew* - A spicy harvest fragrance

*Toilet* - PU this one smells just bad

*Candy Corn* - True candy corn in liquid form

*Full Moon* - Crisp, cool night under a full moon

*Sea* - the algae infested briny ocean.


I plan on selling made-to-order fog scent bottles soon!


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com

*I can't wait!!*



Eyegore said:


> Nothing wrong with a little friendly competition with "Sinister Scents".


I for one can't WAIT til you start selling your scents. I've tried to purchase from Sinister Scents. Their smallest scent bag is 4 oz. and costs $12.00. On top of that they were trying to charge me $13.94 for shipping to Georgia! $25.94 for 4 oz. of scent?! Maybe it's super high quality...maybe it's for pro use only and lasts forever...not sure...I'll never be sure.

I'll just buy from you.


----------



## Eyegore

HauntedHotSauce.com said:


> I for one can't WAIT til you start selling your scents. I've tried to purchase from Sinister Scents. Their smallest scent bag is 4 oz. and costs $12.00. On top of that they were trying to charge me $13.94 for shipping to Georgia! $25.94 for 4 oz. of scent?! Maybe it's super high quality...maybe it's for pro use only and lasts forever...not sure...I'll never be sure.
> 
> I'll just buy from you.


Yeah, the shipping is outrageous! 
Sinister scents and Froggy's fog scent additives start at $20 for just 1oz!
Shipping was about $11 when I went thru checkout!

My fragrances are made for a 1:1 ratio. 1oz for 1 gallon of fog fluid!
I won't have scent bags available for purchase, just fog scent additive.
In the future I might offer other products like smelly jelly or scent bags, 
and maybe even "scent samples" if there is enough interest.
I'll keep you posted! Thanks for the endorsement !


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com

*Zombie Breath*

I too and DYING to know what ingredient you added to the current Zombie's Breath recipe to make it more...well...nasty!


----------



## Eyegore

HauntedHotSauce.com said:


> I too and DYING to know what ingredient you added to the current Zombie's Breath recipe to make it more...well...nasty!


shh...can't tell you...trade secret.
but man is it sour and stinky!


----------



## Misdomt

Sounds pretty cool to have those fragrances to add atmosphere to my haunt. The names are great, but I'm hoping the "Urine" doesn't use natural ingredients...


----------



## Eyegore

Misdomt said:


> Sounds pretty cool to have those fragrances to add atmosphere to my haunt. The names are great, but I'm hoping the "Urine" doesn't use natural ingredients...


haha! no worrys. same goes for the toilet scent too!


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com

Eyegore said:


> shh...can't tell you...trade secret.
> but man is it sour and stinky!


I can't wait to "experience" it. I have the perfect corpse prop whose mouth is just itching to spew some nasty "zombie breath" fog.


----------



## Boohorn

Wow, I'm glad I stumbled onto this thread.


----------



## Eyegore

Boohorn said:


> Wow, I'm glad I stumbled onto this thread.


Welcome to the Forum! 

Stick around and try some of the recipes. Some need work, but most are reminiscent 
to their real-life counterparts with the exception of the idealized "fantasy smells". 
Others are a bit too perfumey or sweet. 

All of the fragrance recipes have been reformulated, but not posted! 
I'll be selling "made-to-order" fog additives, incense, and (fingers crossed) scent bags soon. 
Stay tuned!


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com

Eyegore said:


> The list has been updated with your requested scents.
> The witch's brew recipe guide was found online, it should
> smell accurate.


Where did you find the Witches Brew scent recipe?


----------



## Eyegore

I've finished formulating the new fog scents, and I think you will be excited about the new fragrances.
I've invested a good amount of time trying to get these fragrances right. Unlike the original recipe guide, 
these fragrances have been reworked to be less perfumery, more realistic and more "one note" so 
they can be used in many decor themes. 

Here is the finalized list of fog scents that will be available for purchase in March.


*Swamp* - a damp, cool, swampy marsh

*Charred Corpse* - disgustingly real burnt flesh

*Autopsy* - a caustic deathly musk, formaldehyde

*Creepy Carnival* - A gothic circus in scent form

*Hell* - Fire and Brimstone, and sulfurous magma

*Forest *- A mysterious, dark wooded forest. 

*Laboratory* - The smell of smoke, machinery and rubber

*Hayride* - Pumpkins and hay

*Powder Keg* - Great for pirates or prospectors, canon-fire or mine shafts.

*Zombie Breath* - what death's breath smells like in the morning

*Voodoo'd* - smell of a voodoo rite around a campfire

*Urine* - Pee! Smelled in hospitals, pottys, asylums, and public transportation

*Slaughter Farm *- Bad for the livestock, good for the butcher

*Vampyre* - The quintessential broody gothic fragrance

*Mansion*- A dusty plantation, cobwebs and all

*Rotting Coffin* - Unearthed and moldy tomb 

*Witch's Brew* - A spicy harvest fragrance

*Toilet* - PU this one smells just bad

*Candy Corn* - True candy corn in liquid form

*Full Moon* - Crisp, cool night under a full moon

*Sea* - the algae infested briny ocean.



More info to come...


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Can't wait the list looks great, will you be selling them on ebay?.. Thanks again for the witches brew recipe, I use it in my homemade room sprays and candles. I use the sprays all the time, gets rid of the stinky cat litter smell..lol


----------



## UnOrthodOx

So, um..Just how do you know what a voudoun rite around a campfire smells like? :scared:  (PM me at 'go time', in case I forget to check back here)


----------



## Eyegore

UnOrthodOx said:


> So, um..Just how do you know what a voudoun rite around a campfire smells like? :scared:  (PM me at 'go time', in case I forget to check back here)


Google.  (Short answer) I just researched what spices/earth fragrances are used. I then weed out the ones I couldn't use and cross-referenced my blend with commercially available scents; reworking it until the scent was just right and unique! It's an idealized scent. I haven't seen or smelled a voodoo/hoodoo ritual. This scent should invoke the right imagery.


----------



## Eyegore

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Can't wait the list looks great, will you be selling them on ebay?


I'll be selling them here Dr.FrankenScents - Essence of Fear
when It gets a little closer to season.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Okay, Eyegore...I bookmarked your new website. Can't wait to try out your concoctions.


----------



## Eyegore

Great! Thanks for the Bookmark!


----------



## Eyegore

Haha! Just wanted to tell y'all that the fog scents and incense are still a go, been perfecting the fragrances! 

But, to tell the truth, I'm really posting to the thread to boast a little!  I recently entered a local arts and crafts event to test the fragrances to get some feedback, long story short people hated them...in a good way! 
Most of the fragrances smell putrid, but I did have a few gentler ones, as well. The PU expression on the guests' faces, was definitely the highlight of the event. 

Anyway at the festival, I was asked, if I had a "pukey" scent, which at the time I hadn't created one; so once I got back home, I quickly whipped up a few attempts of an aud de' vomit scent. 
Well, I'm happy to report that I've come up with the most awful and rancid puke smell imaginable. It's a perfect blend of stale burp, garbage, and runny nose vomit! 
I'll definitely do the bigger arts and craft festival in October! Online store opens in May.


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com

Excellent! Only in this industry do we look at disgusted faces as a positive! I'd love to see some video of people's reactions. Priceless! I'm "dying" the sample to the zombie breath!


----------



## Eyegore

HauntedHotSauce.com said:


> Excellent! Only in this industry do we look at disgusted faces as a positive! I'd love to see some video of people's reactions. Priceless! I'm "dying" the sample to the zombie breath!


The zombie breath fragrance is my favorite hands down! It just smells smells like sour stinky rott! it's perfect! Once the store opens, you'll be the first to know! I look forward to your review!


----------



## Keosilver

This may sound strange but, could these scent mixtures give you bad breath? Are they safe for body wearing or skin contact?


----------



## Eyegore

Of course they're safe for body wear/skin contact!  With regards to them giving you bad breath, it's possible...but why would anyone take swig to taste? 
It's a scent, not a drink!  They're as harmless, and fragrant as scented candle. 100% non-toxic and non-flammable! 

Each "essence of fear" fragrance is designed to add extra ambiance and realism to your haunt or costumed character!
Once available, you'll be able to purchase incense, costume/prop spray, or fog scent additive that you mix with your commercial fog fluid.


----------



## Keosilver

X3 I wasn't planning on drinking them haha. Mostly just giving my breath a foul scent. During last year, a comment I got from several of the victims was, "Your breath smells like (insert hard candy I just so happen to be sucking on at that time)"


----------



## Eyegore

The smell will permeate and disperse around an area, but if some is inhaled, it shouldn't affect one's breathing, or breath. They just disperse a disgustingly real odor or pleasant aroma (based on fragrance choice) toward the victims..er I mean guests!


----------



## diajoh

The problem with scent samples is, the easiest and least expensive way is to dip blotter paper in the scent, let dry, and post it in a regular cheapo envelope. Or maybe a post card spritzed with the stuff.
Can you imagine the postal workers' faces as the things get processed through the system? Not to mention every other piece of mail that got to share space with the sample?
Um, April Fools Day is only a month away. You could mail a bunch of stinky post cards!


----------



## Eyegore

diajoh said:


> The problem with scent samples is, the easiest and least expensive way is to dip blotter paper in the scent, let dry, and post it in a regular cheapo envelope. Or maybe a post card spritzed with the stuff.
> Can you imagine the postal workers' faces as the things get processed through the system? Not to mention every other piece of mail that got to share space with the sample?
> Um, April Fools Day is only a month away. You could mail a bunch of stinky post cards!


HAHA! The scent samples that will be offered, will be about .80 cents each, and will be in a little capped vial test tube. That way, the scent won't affect other postal packages being mailed.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

I don't know, the thought of my wife getting a good whiff when she opens the mail is pretty funny...


----------



## Hauntcast

I need to add some scents this year. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Eyegore

Hauntcast said:


> I need to add some scents this year. Thanks for the post.


Thanks Chris. Yep. Store opens soon! Over 21 atmosphere enhancing odorants to be added in the next week or so! I'll post an updated scent list and official date of my site's "grand opening" soon.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Please remember that if you're making items for sale, that means you are a merchant and will need to refrain from starting threads discussing your offerings except in designated areas. 

I'm leaving this thread open so that further fog/scent recipes can be added here as was the intention of the original thread.


----------



## Eyegore

Frankie's Girl said:


> Please remember that if you're making items for sale, that means you are a merchant and will need to refrain from starting threads discussing your offerings except in designated areas.
> 
> I'm leaving this thread open so that further fog/scent recipes can be added here as was the intention of the original thread.


No worries.


----------



## dr spooktakular

Is there a full recipe list somewhere? I've seen the couple that are in this thread but I was wondering if there's somewhere to go to find the full list.


----------



## Eyegore

dr spooktakular said:


> Is there a full recipe list somewhere? I've seen the couple that are in this thread but I was wondering if there's somewhere to go to find the full list.


No, this is the full list. The recipes have since been modified. You are more than welcome to use them. I am the creator of the recipes in the original post. 
If you have any questions please PM me. Alternatively; you can now buy similar scents online.


----------



## a.alderson1014

Hey!
Just ordered 2 Toxic Spills and 2 Charred Flesh vials from your site. Very cool stuff...can't wait to smell them!

I've seen some other sites that sells similar scents, but you're so much more affordable!

Thanks!


----------



## Eyegore

a.alderson1014 said:


> Hey!
> Just ordered 2 Toxic Spills and 2 Charred Flesh vials from your site. Very cool stuff...can't wait to smell them!
> 
> I've seen some other sites that sells similar scents, but you're so much more affordable!
> 
> Thanks!


Great hope you enjoy them!


----------



## JacobIrion

Can these oils be used in any fogger?


----------



## diajoh

What is the issue with essential oils in the fogger -- do they corrode the machine, not dissipate properly, or what?
Just curious.


----------



## Eyegore

diajoh said:


> What is the issue with essential oils in the fogger -- do they corrode the machine, not dissipate properly, or what?
> Just curious.


The high concentration of organic chemicals can clog up the machine, and yes, they don't dissipate.


----------



## camsauce

Since my order from Eyegore's site is MIA, I ordered some oils from Wellington's. Question for those that did the same, did you get the 'Premium' oils or the 'Body/Cosmetic Oil' grade? I got a mix of the two grades and the Body Oils smell way way too perfumey -- the Spanish Moss I got smells like Petunias. Do the scents become less potent? Anyone put anything in them to knock down the perfumey-ness?


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com

*Spanish Moss Fragrance Oil*

I think it has to do more with the mislabeling of fragrance oils rather than the grade. Every Spanish Moss fragrance oil I've sampled smells like flowers. The only ones I've found that smell like plants are English Ivy (still a bit floral though), Sweet grass (smells like hay to me) and Fresh Cut Grass (smells like you just cut your lawn). I haven't found any that actually smells like a mildewy graveyard or and old swamp. I was hoping that Eyegore had. The Rich Potting Soil fragrance oil smells to me like pungent, dry dirt (my favorite) while this company's dirt fragrance smells too flowery and nothing like dirt to me. A different company makes a spot-on match to Yankee Candle Witches Brew in my opinion and THEIR Dirt fragrance oil smells like an old wet log...perfect, but not really a very strong scent. It seems that most companies want to make fragrances that smell good rather than accurate...go figure! LOL


----------



## whichypoo

gonna have to try these .. little things that make the whole atmosphere awesome.


----------



## FroggysFog

*Froggys Fog - CERTIFIED and SAFE - Fog Scents, Scent Cups and Scent Sprays*

Hey Everyone. Just wanted to let you know that Froggys Fog has an affordable line-up of over 20 different scents for your fog. We also launched scented cologne sprays at Transworld Hauntshow in St. Louis back in March of this year and there are over 40 to choose from. Also, in our scented products is the amazing scent cup and scent distribution box which can scent a 200 sq ft area for over 45 days.

All of our scent additives are certified under the guidelines of IFRA, the (International Fragrance Association) and are manufactured by a certified RIFM (Research Institute for Fragrance Materials) plant. We have each oil based scent and water based scent designed by a certified scent manufacturer and each has its own IFRA Certification with different percentages for the various usage categories. Please be careful when mixing fragrance oils together and make sure to follow the IFRA Max Use Levels for each oil. There is an IFRA Category 4 which states the Maximum Usage Percentage in Perfumes, Body Lotions & Creams and Hair Sprays. There is no real way to know the true maximum usage percentages when mixing different oils together to create a new smell. We rely on the professionals to certify and test each fog scent because safety in something you breath is always our number one priority. Believe me, I would love to have a Slaughter House fog scent but the fragrances that have to be used to create the smell cannot be certified for use in an airborne fog additive. We even had to have our Burnt Flesh fog scent redesigned due to new IFRA guidelines set forth for one of the fragrances used in the mixture. We launched the new certified formulation as Charred Corpse so there would be no confusion. Froggys Fog is our name and fog is what we do. We added the fog scents because we know the importance of the chemicals in the fog. We also know that adding anything to the fog you breathe must be done safely. We want to make sure that the products you use are always professional, certified and safe. 

All of our scented cologne sprays also adhere to the guidelines set forth by IFRA for perfume use. We want to stress that making your own scents can be very fun and intriguing but please be careful when adding it to your fog or spraying it in the air. The guidelines for usage maximums are much different for each and every scenario and scent. For example, here is a link to a candle supply website http://cart.candlesupply.com/product.php?productid=18521 On this page you will notice that the maximum percentage of this oil that can be used in a perfume Cat. 4 is 44.5% but it can be used at 100% in Cat. 11A for Candles. There is even a disclaimer on the site the states that the company is not responsible for finished products made with their ingredients and that you are responsible for testing each oil in your finished application. 

I want to stress again that each of our fragrances are certified for their intended use. We do have to pay more for our scents because of these certifications but it is worth it because we know that our customers and their friends and family are safe. We spend the extra time and money to know that a guest in your haunted attraction, home or party is breathing a fragrance that has been designed specifically for that use and is safe. We also try our best to keep the cost down to our customers. A 1 Oz. bottle of fog additive that scents 2 full gallons of fog is only $11.99. That means you get to scent each gallon for only $6.00. There are also price breaks for buying a 2 Oz. bottle ($19.99 or only $5.00 per scented gallon). The scented cologne sprays are priced the same at $11.99 for 1 Oz. or 2 Oz. for $19.99. The sprays really do go a long way as they are designed to the maximum of the guidelines for perfumes. A couple of sprays and you smell all night. You can find all our scent products at http://www.froggysfog.com/category/30-scents/ We hope you have a wonderful and safe Halloween. 

Froggys Fog


----------



## moony_1

thanks for the heads up froggys! I didn't honestly even take into consideration the different levels for usage :s


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Love this thread, I made the Witches Brew recipe last year. I did it as a room spray and it made around 15 bottles. I'm still using it to fragrance my home, even my Mum and Brother love it and have a few bottles too.


----------



## camsauce

Did you make the witches brew with the 5-6 ingredients or the 3 ingredient one from the first page? I made the former, and to be honest it doesn't smell that great BUT I'm still in the 2 week 'mellowing' period so it could change.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

I made it with the 3, I left it to mellow for about 4 weeks. It smells just like yankee candles version.


----------



## jpbaily1

Just ordered these from Wellington.


1 sspa2 Spanish Moss (Body Oil - 1/2 oz.) $1.35

1 spup2 Pumpkin Pie (Body Oil - 1/2 oz.) $1.35

1 soak2 Oak Moss (Body Oil - 1/2 oz.) $1.35

2 scl2 Clove (Body Oil - 1/2 oz.) $2.70

1 SERVICE CHARGE $5.00

1SHIPPING USPS Priority Mail $6.85


----------



## camsauce

Don't forget! If you order from Wellington's and your order is <$50 you can request 3 'sample' fragance oils for FREE.


----------



## jpbaily1

And of course I missed that....


----------



## camsauce

So I put some of the scent I mixed up to smell like a graveyard (dirt, cedar, patchouli) in with some Froggy's Freezin Fog and it smelled more like pumpkin spice. Fail. I'll order some from Froggy's for next year.


----------



## jpbaily1

I should have had more time to experiment before the day of, but it was a great addition to the senses having the smells.





jpbaily1 said:


> Just ordered these from Wellington.
> 
> 
> 1 sspa2 Spanish Moss (Body Oil - 1/2 oz.) $1.35
> 
> 1 spup2 Pumpkin Pie (Body Oil - 1/2 oz.) $1.35
> 
> 1 soak2 Oak Moss (Body Oil - 1/2 oz.) $1.35
> 
> 2 scl2 Clove (Body Oil - 1/2 oz.) $2.70
> 
> 1 SERVICE CHARGE $5.00
> 
> 1SHIPPING USPS Priority Mail $6.85


----------



## BlackBlade

Wow!...Going to add that to my cannon props...Thank you for sharing!


----------

